# BEST JOINT SUPPLEMENT??



## katieliz

dr. lisa has recommended that shep go on a glucosamine/chondroiten (sp??) supplement and aspirin for his arthritis. what is really good, the best?? her practice has one they use and recommend, but i wanted to see what everyone else is using and is really happy with. thanks!


----------



## BowWowMeow

Chama is on the following for arthritis:

Springtime Inc. Longevity http://www.springtimeinc.com/product/121/2
Cetyl-M Joint Formula for Dogs http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=5f7e20b3-8889-48ef-9776-ccefa59a0f9c
2000mg Ester C 
Only Natural Pet Get Up and Go 
a homeopathic remedy for arthritis

I tried buffered aspirin (did nothing!) and Deramaxx and Tremadol (also nothing except for a nausea and throwing up) 

The other herbal formula I would HIGHLY recommend is called Tasha's Herbspirin http://www.b-naturals.com/tashas-herbspirin-4-oz-p-99

It works really well and if I didn't have 2 more bottles of Get Up and Go (which also works well) I would have that in her daily regime. 

You probably don't need that much to start with. I would start with either the Longevity or the Cetyl-M and also get the Herbspirin to use at night or when there is pain or inflammation.


----------



## bullandterrier

I use http://www.naturesfarmacy.com/store/details.php?prodId=270&category=7&secondary=&keywords=

It has digestive enzymes in addition to chondroitin, glucosamine, and MSM. My pit bull has hip dysplasia and luxating patellas and after a few days of giving her this stuff you can't even tell she has any problems at all in her hindlegs. 

Of course.. when we run out, if she goes a few days without she'll start limping again. It's very effective stuff but has to be given every day.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

There are so many! I did a little spreadsheet comparing ingredients. 

I ended up using Synovi G3 on seniors. Partly because it came in a soft chew which was the only thing they would take! It's like a treat. http://www.entirelypets.com/synovig3.html

That website then suggests looking at Joint Max. 

I have also used Glyco-Flex, that comes in I,II, and III. I like that it now has DMG in it and it is made by Vetriscience. 

Tried Dasquin, but Kramer would not take the pill. 

This one fascinates me for a senior:
http://www.entirelypets.com/rematrix.html
ReMATRIX contains: Glucosamine, MSM, Creatine, Chondroitin Sulfate, Vitamins and Antioxidants. ReMATRIX also contains Hyaluronic Acid (HA), Collagen, Flaxseed Oil, for optimal joint and skin health. 

I think if I had a senior I would give that a try for a bit. Just intrigues me!

More here: http://www.entirelypets.com/nutsupforjoi.html
I also go through the KV Vet Horse catalog and see what they use. I started using the Hyaluronic Acid because of that. 

I think there are a lot of good choices and you have to find one the dog does well on (and I am not sure how long that takes for someone to tell-that's important) and one that they will ingest! 

Good luck picking some to try!


----------



## BowWowMeow

It seems to vary a lot from dog to dog. I tried the HA for Chama and it had no effect so I sent it to Jean.







I also tried the GlycoFlex III for Chama and it did not work as well as the Longevity so I switched back. And I also had Basu and Chama on DGP for a while and it worked really well at first and then seemed to stop working.


----------



## katieliz

thanks SO much!!!


----------



## aubie

We use Dasiquin. Dunc doesn't like the pill's taste, but I mix it with his food in the morning and he takes it no problem.


----------



## weber1b

I LOVE this web board.


----------



## LJsMom

I had great results with Wooly Bear on Dasuquin.

Lady Jane had done well with Springtime Joint Health, but no so much lately. Last night we started human Cosamin.

I also like Hyaflex (Hyaluronic Acid) and Jarrow True CMO (Cetyl Myristoleate).

Tried Dog Gone Pain and it found it to be useless.


----------



## boeselager

I've tried almost everything on my 11 year old GSD and nothing seemed to work for her. I found an all natural ingredient known as Perna, or is also called Sea Mussel. I have had great results with her being on this. You can find it at http://www.vitacost.com and just search for sea mussel. I put her on the sea mussel plus. She has severe arthritis in one elbow, and she no longer whines in pain since she has been on this.


----------



## 3K9Mom

My kids say a big dew claw up







to Synovi G3. I've tried a huge variety of them, but I swear that my senior started to bounce around more after about a month on the Synovi.

And as chewables, they're the most fun to eat too.


----------



## rjvamp

I've used Dasaquin and Cosoquin as well as Synovi G3. 

Cosoquin is now found at Petsmarts  Vets usually offer Synovi G3 as well as Dasaquin. 

All three worked well for Lobo (RIP).


----------



## mjbgsd

I use Joint Strong and that has helped Cody's arthritis a lot.


----------



## GSDLoverII

*Canine Joint Product Comparison Chart*

http://www.smartpakequine.com/Charts/DogJointCompare.html


----------



## dogs_dolls

My girl is 10 yrs old and is on Previcox (NSAID). She tolerates it well and had good results until pretty recently. Any reason that I could not give something like the Synovi G3 to her along with the Previcox? I have used GLucosomine/Chondritin supplements but they have not worked for quite awhile. I have been reading everyones suggestions and have found it all very helpful (if a tad confusing. but I know the best one is the one that works with the indvidual dog. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Teufelhund

I use Fluid Action HA Liquid by Finish Line for my dogs and it works very well. I"ve seen major improvement with 2 of my dogs who have hip problems/arthritis.


----------



## GSDGIRLS

i use puritan pride triple strength with msn for my girl


----------



## srfd44-2

You can also try Platinum Performance CJ. You can get it either from your vet or from their website. I don't know the website off hand , but you can Google it. I have had 2 shepherds on it and I think it works great.


----------



## Ilovealldogs

My nearly 12-year-old mixed breed is on Gycoflex II. I can't necessarily say it's any good, but my vet recommended it and I trust his judgment.


----------

